# Debian 10 schaltet sich selbst einfach ab



## Skyriis (16. November 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe heute Debian 10 auf meinen PC installiert und bin nun auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen.
Nach einer weile schaltet sich der PC ab beziehungsweise geht in Standby aber kommt nicht mehr zurück.
Ich habe bei den Energie Einstellungen schon "Automatisch in Bereitschaft gehen" und "Bildschirm abschalten" auf nie gesetzt aber er geht trotzdem noch in standby.

Wie kann ich das abschalten?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. November 2019)

Debian 10 xfce cannot wake after screen blank

Hast Du unter Debian solche Einstellungen? Siehe Screenshots


----------



## Skyriis (16. November 2019)

Nein leider nicht.
Habe nur die Standardoberfläche installiert vielleicht gibt es diese Optionen bei einer anderen?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. November 2019)

Vielleicht ist es ein Bug unter Debian, das man den Monitor im Standby nicht mehr aufwachen will. Kannst ja sämtliche Oberflächen installieren und ausprobieren.
Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht, verwende eine der vielzähligen Distro's. 
Ich verwende Kubuntu und werde demnächst auf KDE Neon wechseln. KDE ist aus meiner Sicht Benutzerfreundlich. 
Jedem sein Geschmack welche Distro und Oberfläche man verwendet.


----------



## Skyriis (18. November 2019)

Habe jetzt KDE installiert und die Energieeinstellungen umgestellt. Jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll ^^

Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. November 2019)

Schön das es geklappt hat. Wünsche Dir viel spaß mit KDE


----------



## lugau45 (19. November 2019)

KDE ist ehh besser als Gnome. Dann kannst du aber eigentlich auch auf dem Desktop Kubuntu installieren da bist du immer ein wenig aktueller als Debian.


----------

